# List of things to bring to craft fair?



## AshleyR (Sep 12, 2009)

I know I saw a post awhile ago where people were posting what to bring to the fair (ie: lunch, business cards, etc.) There were some good suggestions!

I can't find the post now. Does anyone know which one it is, or have any new suggestions for me? My first fair is TOMORROW!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll suggest 1 item.  Take your camera, we want pictures.  Best of luck to you.  I know you will do well and have fun.

Bruce


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> My first fair is TOMORROW!!!



Good luck! Tell us all about it when you get back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Thinking about you and sending fantastic sales mojo your way


----------



## Rosey (Sep 13, 2009)

me too!!!


----------



## honor435 (Sep 15, 2009)

ASHLEY, i would like a list, i have a fair tomorrow, freaking out! first one.


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 15, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> ASHLEY, i would like a list, i have a fair tomorrow, freaking out! first one.



Woo hoo! Good luck! You are going to have so much fun!

Here's what I made sure to bring to my first fair:

- Lots of business cards and brochures (I displayed them on my table and put them in every bag, too!)

- My hubby! (Or a friend!) I couldn't have done it alone. A few times I had a line up at my table and DH was a huge help. He took the money/gave change, and I bagged the orders. I would have gone crazy if I had to do it all by myself. So bring someone with you, if you can!

- Bottled water. You talk a lot, so having a drink handy is a good idea. Especially if you're there all day! Packing a lunch is a good idea too. 

- Bring bags, in a few different sizes!

- I typed out a list of all the ingredients I use and what they are/how they contribute to my products. I was worried I may get questions about that sort of stuff when I was really busy, so I had planned to just hand the info out to people that asked. Luckily not many people asked questions, but if they had, I would have been really happy to have that info to just hand them!

- A calculator! We forgot one! Our products were priced pretty evenly though, so it wasn't too hard to do the math in our heads, but having a calculator would have been quicker!

- A small table for your cash box, calculator, and bags. We just assumed we'd have that stuff on the table behind our display, but the table was really narrow and there wasn't enough room! We had to put it on a chair. Next time we'll bring a TV table!

That's all I can think of for now. I'll add more if I think of anything else!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I just found this list , it gives some great tips .

http://festivalnet.com/help/tips/160things.html


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 23, 2009)

just bookmarked it! great ideas....


----------



## rszuba (Sep 23, 2009)

a notebook out on the table for people to put email or mailing address, is a good idea, you can let them know where you will be or send them coupons.


----------

